# Wanted. Tomei Ti Racing Full Titanium Downpipe



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

As the title says, before I buy a new one, any one have a used downpipe for sale in the uk? 
I have cat back Ti Tomei, just want to marry the downpipe because I’m weird. ***128514;


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just buy new they not Expensive 

They are made outside of JP


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

Surprised you don’t have one? 
I will buy a new one, Just checking if any Uk folks have one. 
I’ve brought so much for mine over the years new, then you see someone selling 2nd hand half the price. 
What’s best the price new you know of?
Cheers


----------

